# Seat travel extension for JD 100 series.



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

It has always bothered me that the seat on my JD180 does not go back far enough - I got it as far as it can. Does anyone know of some other seat or of a way of making the seat go back more?? I am a tall guy and my knees are way too bent for real comfort driving. Thanks.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Deer180, there's a forum member here, jd318_mazz, who made an adapter plate that, in essence, moved the seat back, if I remember correctly, about one and a half inches. I hope he doesn't mind, but I'm attaching his sketch of the adapter. You might modify it a bit to work on your tractor.


----------



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

Would you be kind enough to get me a larger picture? I got it at 2x2" and cannot read the sizes. Is there some way to enlarge it? As I cannot see how. Thanks.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Try this and hopefully, this will give you a larger image. If not, let me know and I'll try to recreate it using a different format.

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/gallery/albun54/aab


----------



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Treed - now it is readable.


----------



## jd318_mazz (Sep 16, 2003)

Deer180 - Just make sure the hole pattern is correct for your application. If not, you may have to make some adjustments to the dimensions.

Treed - No problem sharing the file. Glad you were able to help.

Dave


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Dave,
I knew you wouldn't mind, as I remembered you shared your design before. I just wanted to be sure I gave credit where credit is due, as The Cat in The Hat would say.


----------

